# 2000W TT Roadster 225



## rocketron59 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi all. I have recently had a 2000W TT roadster 225 come into my possession. Its in amazing condition with a full service record and lovely baseball leather. How can I find out or does anyone know how mant roadsters had baseball and how many are left on a 2000
Thx Ron


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

